# In search of the best post workout for MUSCLE PUMP.



## RitchieRich (Oct 19, 2014)

With so many brands out there , it would be great to receive some advice . Of course every company advertises that their productis your best choice .      Pill form  ? Brand?   Oh ...!   Weight gainer ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2014)

Post workout supp for a pump? Do you mean pre?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2014)

If you're never certain on what to take, eat chicken. Chicken solves everything but it needs mixed with poptarts and broccoli. Enjoy.


----------



## Azog (Oct 19, 2014)

I have no idea what you are actually asking for, but I'll try to cover some of the possibilities.
1) **** preworkouts (just my opinion). Eat a smallish meal 30-60min before lifting. Have some slowish carbs, protein and a touch of fat. For me this means 1 serving cream of rice or oatmeal, 50g protein from isowhey and 1tbsp peanut butter. If you need energy drink coffee.
2)for pumps, I like agmatine and citrulline malate. Start sipping on your way to the gym along with BCAAs and continue to do so throughout the workout. I feel like someone is sticking knives in my biceps by the midway point of my arm workouts.
3) post workout just get home and eat some white rice and steak.Some fruit along with that is cool too.
4) **** weightgainers. Period.


----------



## Onrek (Oct 20, 2014)

Preworkout I'll sometimes take a bit of arginine and ginkgo biloba in addition to Hyde preworkout. Massive pumps.


----------



## Manski (Oct 20, 2014)

Black coffee for pre workout. Cialis for pumps, bout 30 mins pre workout.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 20, 2014)

Spinach is the best thing you can eat pre workout for a pump.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Spinach is the best thing you can eat pre workout for a pump.


Look at Popeyes forearms for fuk sakes!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 21, 2014)

My current preworkout stack...


1 x Serving of Pre Jym (clean energy, some pumps)
1 x Serving of Hemavol (pumps)
1 x 5ml serving of Tadalafil (pumps, boners)

Oh, high reps = more pumps usually.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 21, 2014)

Azog said:


> I have no idea what you are actually asking for, but I'll try to cover some of the possibilities.
> 1) **** preworkouts (just my opinion). Eat a smallish meal 30-60min before lifting. Have some slowish carbs, protein and a touch of fat. For me this means 1 serving cream of rice or oatmeal, 50g protein from isowhey and 1tbsp peanut butter. If you need energy drink coffee.
> 2)for pumps, I like agmatine and citrulline malate. Start sipping on your way to the gym along with BCAAs and continue to do so throughout the workout. I feel like someone is sticking knives in my biceps by the midway point of my arm workouts.
> 3) post workout just get home and eat some white rice and steak.Some fruit along with that is cool too.
> 4) **** weightgainers. Period.




i like it.  good advice bud


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 22, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> If you're never certain on what to take, eat chicken. Chicken solves everything but it needs mixed with poptarts and broccoli. Enjoy.



If you prepare the chicken and brocoli correctly you can get that soggy wet puzzle pieces mixed with eraser texture thats so wonderful


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 7, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Look at Popeyes forearms for fuk sakes!



Reading through some old post just really cracked me up!!


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 30, 2014)

Controlled Labs White Flood Reborn


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 30, 2014)

Pre workout. Carbs and L-Arginine. If you have time for a meal,  pasta or baked potato,  sweet potatoes. 
If not. A protien shake and a couple handfuls of raisins works well. 
There are several decent pre workout drinks that are nothing more that caffien and L-Arginine. Use the powder ,pills suck and  are over priced. 
I'll use an intra workout drink that is creatine like jet mass by Gat. Sip it during your workout and when its gone refill with water and drink that for the rest of your workout. This works well and better than post workout creatine in my opinion because you are pulling the creatine into your muscle right during your workout when you can utilize it the most. This also hydrates your muscles and will pump you up, its one of the best pump techniques I've stumble on. Give it a try. 
Post work out. CARBS, CARBS And CARBS. Along with protein


----------

